# UKM's Funniest Member



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Theres a couple of people on here that when I see theyve posted I'll always have a look cos they make me laugh with some of the things they come out with. Who on here do people find amusing? and we'll see who UKM's biggest joker is :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Daps... he's fvcking hilarious!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

There are loads to be honest.

jw007 and Uriel are prob top 2 in my opinion though.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Daps... he's fvcking hilarious!!


 Dont recognise the name :confused1: I'll have to keep my eye out for him


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Weeman. That thread about the other ginger at his gym had me creasin LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Me.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Ive worked very hard to be regarded as the village idiot on here, I'll be uber pi$$ed off and throw a Paris Hilton stylee strop if my name doesn't at least get a mention :cursing:

Uriel, Joe straight off prob two of my faves, different types of humour - both right up my street.

IanStu, I like his dry wit too.

Weeman for his creative writing, that battle of the ginge thread had me giggling like a wee girl at times.

So many others though, those just stand out for me as immediate mentions, this site is full of funny buggers.... the best bit is a lot of them don't even realise they are being funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

This will be a controversial one but I personally find JUICERWALES really amusing, in a stupid way, always on the wind up:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Me.


How could I forget you :lol: your random animal doom based humour is off the wall :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

dudz said:


> Weeman. That thread about the other ginger at his gym had me creasin LOL :lol: :lol:


 Yeh that had me too :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I would say TinyTom as he does come away with the odd moderately funny jibe, but I don't want to kiss mod ass :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I would say TinyTom as he does come away with the odd moderately funny jibe, but I don't want to kiss mod ass :lol:


 Dont worry mate, I was totally expecting some mod ass licking at some point in the thread :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I find GHS's random quotes from books pretty fcuking funny. (I'm guessing that's what they are, if they're off the top of his head, even better  )


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah Rams I would agree, you do have your moments 

JUCIERWALES has me in stitches too.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MillionG said:


> I find GHS's random quotes from books pretty fcuking funny. (I'm guessing that's what they are, if they're off the top of his head, even better  )


Live long and prospore is what uncle Darwin used to preach.I however prefer to break hugs and dreams.Comepletely random mate.I find it very easy to chat sh*t


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

GHS said:


> Yeah Rams I would agree, you do have your moments
> 
> JUCIERWALES has me in stitches too.


 You should get some credit for JUICERWALES bein funny as its you that winds him up to come out with the stuff he does


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Well TBH - I'm the funniest cnut on here.

Just looked down my own pants and after the initial feelings of dissappointment, inferiority and sorrow.....I could actually see what all the women p1ss themselves at.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Uriel does try too hard to be funny sometimes though....See above


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

GHS said:


> *Live long and prospore is what uncle Darwin used to preach.*I however prefer to break hugs and dreams.Comepletely random mate.I find it very easy to chat sh*t


No he didn't that was Mr Spock( do i have to know everything ffs)


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> This will be a controversial one but I personally find JUICERWALES really amusing, in a stupid way, always on the wind up:lol:


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr:cursing:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Multi tasking is the chosen sixth sense for females of the fat veriety.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> Theres a couple of people on here that when I see theyve posted I'll always have a look cos they make me laugh with some of the things they come out with. Who on here do people find amusing? and we'll see who UKM's biggest joker is :thumb:


Who do you thinks funny?

I think there's loads of different funny dudes, all different kinds of humour though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

GHS said:


> Multi tasking is the chosen sixth sense for females of the fat veriety.


Eggs.


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

juicerwales and his washing machine full of steriods


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Uriel does try too hard to be funny sometimes though....See above


 I thought you'd say something witty, like I can't see my c0ck for my t1ts and gut


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Pea Head deserves a mention too...He comes out with some beltas.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

the usual suspects really....uriel rams weeslut jw....and for a yank wingers humours up there to....LOL


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dan said:


> Who do you thinks funny?
> 
> I think there's loads of different funny dudes, all different kinds of humour though.


 Id say JUICERWALES has a really funny but stupid childish sense of humour and has me in bits, yourself and GHS always make me laugh as youre the worst pair of p!sstakers on here I'd say


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I thought you'd say something witty, like I can't see my c0ck for my t1ts and gut


Nahh too easy and predictable...Even easier would have been to say something along the lines of.."You have a c0ck?????"But figured that would be trying to hard


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> Id say JUICERWALES has a really funny but stupid childish sense of humour and has me in bits, yourself and GHS always make me laugh as youre the worst pair of p!sstakers on here I'd say


 :lol: I cant say what I think of WhaleJuice, Id get banned :whistling:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dan said:


> :lol: I cant say what I think of WhaleJuice, Id get banned :whistling:


 Im half hoping he pops in to say hello :lol: :laugh:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

He's busy at the moment giving his very experienced advice on nap 50 use :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

rs007 has made me LOL a few times lately, especially that weeman comment in that stupid chat site thread :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

GHS said:


> He's busy at the moment giving his very experienced advice on nap 50 use :lol:


4lb in 5 weeks?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> 4lb in 5 weeks?! :lol: :lol:


DOn't get me started mate :lol:Can't wait for pea head to see it


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

GHS said:


> He's busy at the moment giving his very experienced advice on nap 50 use :lol:





Dan said:


> 4lb in 5 weeks?! :lol: :lol:


 Yeh I noticed that one. He's brilliant :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I like rams/weeman/jw/peaheed/massive/big jim/robsta/tiny T/.......lots of others come out with some funny sh1t too but hey - lifes too too short for too much of the serious stuff.

I love haveing a laugh and it's good to get it back and it's good not to take yourself too serious either....none of who I mentioned do - except tiny tom - the premadonna like midget cnut


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Different people are funny in different ways. Uriel always makes me giggle, I love RS' off the wall humour and the Weeman/RS banter. Clairey H and Tan also made some diamond posts that have had me crying on the floor.

Tis often the banter between 2 people that's funniest.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I like rams/weeman/jw/peaheed/massive/big jim/robsta/tiny T/.......lots of others come out with some funny sh1t too but hey - lifes too too short for too much of the serious stuff.
> 
> I love haveing a laugh and it's good to get it back and it's good not to take yourself too serious either....none of who I mentioned do -* except tiny tom - the premadonna like midget cnut*


lol this is why you are my top of all the funny cnuts! you and winger for me.

massive is a funy cnut in real life too we both rearly have a seiouse moment (unless im passionatly hanging out of his ass!)


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I tell you what makes me laugh about this board....about an hour ago I posted a thread about my blood pressure being so high I think my heads going to fall off and it has 2 replies so far mg: then i started one about funny cnuts and its been bombarded with posts :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i also have an lol with ghs dan sk-ox


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

:lol:

Its not UKM Bodybuilding community anymore...

Its UKM Banter, P*ss take and Bitching Community....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

CON was my fav funy cnut!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Taintedsoule is a lol too!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Van gave me a few laughs...

With his multi millions and then he turned out to be a hairdresser and got banned


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i also have an lol with ghs dan sk-ox


jim jim lovessss natttysss :rockon:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Me and Dan taking the p*ss has me in stitches at times too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dan said:


> jim jim lovessss natttysss :rockon:


 eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr you aint are ya? i knew sk was but not you too?

scum!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

GHS said:


> Van gave me a few laughs...
> 
> With his multi millions and then he turned out to be a hairdresser and got banned


 :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

GHS said:


> Me and Dan taking the p*ss has me in stitches at times too


I love you too princess x


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Uriel is a laugh, kinda sick/dark humour, i like that ****.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr you aint are ya? i knew sk was but not you too?
> 
> scum!


at the moment i am coz ive no money :ban:

its horrible bein natty again :cursing:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree on this one, as much as I hate agreeing with anyone on here, but yes I think it's me


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

This is exactly what I mean... read the thread 'absolute rage' :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> I'm going to have to agree on this one, as much as I hate agreeing with anyone on here, but yes I think it's me


who the fuk are you? i cant remeber a single post by you? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> This is exactly what I mean... read the thread 'absolute rage' :lol:


I didnt laugh, smile or find his comment remotely funny.

Infact I thought it was childish and quite perverted.

:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> This is exactly what I mean... read the thread 'absolute rage' :lol:


not that gr8 tbh


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Dan said:


> I didnt laugh, smile or find his comment remotely funny.
> 
> Infact I thought it was childish and quite perverted.
> 
> :lol:


 I know that it shouldnt really be funny but just couldnt help it :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I like rams/weeman/jw/peaheed/massive/big jim/robsta/tiny T/.......lots of others come out with some funny sh1t too but hey - lifes too too short for too much of the serious stuff.
> 
> I love haveing a laugh and it's good to get it back and it's good not to take yourself too serious either....none of who I mentioned do - except tiny tom - the premadonna like midget cnut


Yeh he is a bit of a boring moderate with an iron fist type of humorless guy. But i supose every board needs one :lol: .

Peahead is funny, Uriel is dry, GHS cracks me up, coz he dont give a shlt.


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

MarkC i think he's called, "brilloclava" by far.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh yes there is loads of right turkeys on here big time.

in no order...Robsta,jw,ghs,Robsta,irish beast,Robsta,khaos,juicer,tt,robsta.

Oh and for those that missed it....anglo saxon was up there 

Sorry if i missed any of you c0ck swabs out.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Tall use to make me laugh...


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah Tall had some great lines...

Its a shame he stopped posting to be honest.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

i can't remember names but theirs some funny members on here. oh and haha to everyone thats gunned me down!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tall was indeed very funny. shame hes gone


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

You know....I try my hardest to be funny :mellow: :huh:

I guess it just hasn't paid off! :thumbdown:

Disappointed to say the least! 

NOT!!! :wacko:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Daps... he's fvcking hilarious!!


I REMEMBER dap's


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dutch_Scott had some bery funny threads...

Those swoll stories were great and all the ALPHA stuff with JW...

Some good memories on UKM to be fair.

Love you guys


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Got to be Ian Beale, sorry Uriel. The man is a laugh 100% followed closely by many many more who make me p!ss on a daily basis.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Raikey


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Raikey


Yup I missed that cnut!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

pscarb is just too funny.... :lol:

(grumpy old fcuker)


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Raikey


Aye he used to make me lol,(literally) on a regular basis. Wondering if RS007 is his secret love child as he creases me up with a very similar sense of humour.


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

:crying:

Not one mention after all my friday funnies

Kyro is a sad panda


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

What happened to Tall ? anyone know


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper's sarcasm makes me laugh. Also the 'would you punch a gorilla for £1m' thread was pure gold.

Peahead and Uriel make me laugh too.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

colt24 said:


> I REMEMBER dap's


Now he was funny.... :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

irish beast

peahead

weeman

elfin tan

jem

URIEL sick sense of humour OUTSTANDING

too many laughs i have had when stuck in work with my (bake trippin me)irish for long face


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

uriel

markC

davetherave

weeman

winger

irish beast

loads of others that i can't think of right now

as for the girls, i'm too busy being turned on by them to find them funny


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> uriel
> 
> markC
> 
> ...


prit sexest buddy? lol:beer:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Offo vs Patch

:lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

JW i rekon,

But when raikey was about was funny as ****, esp his and keyser sozer or what ever he was called abuse between em hahah,

what happend to raikey ?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> JW i rekon,
> 
> But when raikey was about was funny as ****, esp his and keyser sozer or what ever he was called abuse between em hahah,
> 
> what happend to raikey ?


 He was before my time, but I have seen some of his work 

He still posts now and then...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Craig660 said:


> what happend to raikey ?


He changed jobs so his access to the t'interweb was a bit less.

Spoke to him a few times since he used to post, he is playing in a covers band in his spare time drumming away like animal from the muppets lol

Think he is still training tho, just not as mad in to it as he was.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

GHS said:


> Offo vs Patch
> 
> :lol:


yeah that was pretty much a non-starter...thanks for bringing that up again! [email protected] :lol: :lol:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

pea head said:


> Oh yes there is loads of right turkeys on here big time.
> 
> in no order...Robsta,jw,ghs,Robsta,irish beast,Robsta,khaos,juicer,tt,robsta.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that was funny did he actually get a :ban: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Funniest member has to be Irish Beasts (lack of) cock!!

It's Weeman, Rams, Uriel, Jw, winger, loads more so sorry if I missed you out. GHS deserves a mention as he has been quite on form of late. Peahead has me rolling in laughter as he just won't drop it with Irish Beast.

But, sorry weeman/rams as you two are the ant and dec of UK M but king of comedy has got to be Uriel. Close to the knuckle?? frigging down to the marrow, not to everyones taste but jesus where does it come from.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Raikey was something else. The guy used to literally make me cry reading what he put.

Good old days


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Problem with this is is that people have different types of humour, so it's hard to compare...

Top 10 choices though would be:

Uriel

JW

RS

weeman

Con

IB

Ian

small_jim

Jem

ash/dave (they're one person to me  )

Out of the mods:

Pscarb

Jimmy

Robsta (stories are fvcking awesome)

TT

Hacks


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Uriel has such a way with works that makes me crease up at times.

Weeman can tell a story like noone i've encountered on a forum before.

Rams is a bit like a stealth bomber, comes out of nowhere and BOOM theres hilarity everywhere.

Jw is just Jw, i can't describe his humour but it's borderline pant-****ing at times.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

rs007 said:


> I would say TinyTom as he does come away with the odd moderately funny jibe, but I don't want to kiss mod ass :lol:


Too late

special 'MOD REPS' for you.

(thats NOT getting banned today)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> I like rams/weeman/jw/peaheed/massive/big jim/robsta/tiny T/.......lots of others come out with some funny sh1t too but hey - lifes too too short for too much of the serious stuff.
> 
> I love haveing a laugh and it's good to get it back and it's good not to take yourself too serious either....none of who I mentioned do - except tiny tom - the premadonna like midget cnut


Ha Ha thats moderately funny. For a mermaid named gaylord.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

too many funny, RS007/JW007/Weeman/Uriel/Zara/TTom. To name a few the all have me in stitches

Agree as well people like raikey, con and tall i used to LOL over oh and i saw tainted mentioned DaPs, he was a funny Fcuker even tho he didnt try to be hahaha


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Me.

Right?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Me.
> 
> Right?


You're anything but funny. Take it from me.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

JUICERWALES said:


> You're anything but funny. Take it from me.


hahaha that was funny mate!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> You're anything but funny. Take it from me.


That makes three of us.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not gonna say who i find funny as they may take it the wrong way and think i want to bum them or summat


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I guess I am relegated to the ranks of 'not funny at all'

No mention......

Not surprised, there are many dudes on here much funnier than I am, too many to mention. Keep dishing out the laughs guys.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> I guess I am relegated to the ranks of 'not funny at all'
> 
> No mention......
> 
> Not surprised, there are many dudes on here much funnier than I am, too many to mention. Keep dishing out the laughs guys.


I don't know mate, it was pretty funny wehn you slagged the sh1t out of JW not knowing he was like the highest repped member at the time:lol: when you first joined


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah that was hillarious....

But non intentional so it doesn't count 

"What a pr*ck" I believe it was??

Something along those lines anyway :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I don't know mate, it was pretty funny wehn you slagged the sh1t out of JW not knowing he was like the highest repped member at the time:lol: when you first joined


reps for a link to that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> You're anything but funny. Take it from me.


Bit off topic mate... Where do you purchase your vests ??


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> Bit off topic mate... Where do you purchase your vests ??


baby gap


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Euroboy said:


> Bit off topic mate... Where do you purchase your vests ??


TopMan


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

freeline said:


> baby gap


That store was shut down long time ago near me !! (trying to be funny but not sick)


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> *Witch-King*
> 
> Me.
> 
> Right?





JUICERWALES said:


> You're anything but funny. Take it from me.












:lol:


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> TopMan


Liking the black and white pics ! You really do remind me of someone !!??


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> Dont recognise the name :confused1: I'll have to keep my eye out for him


I didnt expect you too mate, I posted knowing that only those will a fairly long history here would appreciated the legend that was Daps!! :lol: :lol:

You truly missed out not knowing Daps.



colt24 said:


> I REMEMBER dap's





Robsta said:


> Now he was funny.... :lol:


That thread of his we turned into a Daps on a magazine cover was probably one of the funniest threads on here to date!!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> TopMan


lol and they fit ya?


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Rams,redkola,jw,weeman,uriel. They stand out most to me for my type of humour forgot winger to. Will go back and read thread now.

Oh and joshua, but think most of his humour goes over peoples heads pmsl.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> That thread of his we turned into a Daps on a magazine cover was probably one of the funniest threads on here to date!!


I could not agree more.

That was photoshop personified!

Good memory, even after all the chronic. :whistling:



leafman said:


> Rams,redkola,jw,weeman,uriel. They stand out most to me for my type of humour forgot winger to. Will go back and read thread now.
> 
> Oh and joshua, but think most of his humour goes over peoples heads pmsl.


Well at least I wasn't last like Joshua...lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cant think of his name at the moment.

That clown who use to do the doors in Manchester,in his 50s....bright red tan and shades in his avvy?

.....He was a right turkey.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dave Moscos?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Cynical posts are always nice.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

winger said:


> I could not agree more.
> 
> That was photoshop personified!
> 
> Good memory, even after all the chronic. :whistling:


I need to find that thread and read up on it. Unless it got deleted. Actually wasnt it his journal?



pea head said:


> Cant think of his name at the moment.
> 
> That clown who use to do the doors in Manchester,in his 50s....bright red tan and shades in his avvy?
> 
> .....He was a right turkey.





Ashcrapper said:


> Dave Moscos?


Thats the guy. I'm sure he was fvcking around most of the time otherwise I really want to meet him! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

we have a new contender ...shrinking violet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> we have a new contender ...shrinking violet :lol:


x2


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Just rememberd that photo shopped DaPs thread. Most laughs ever had on here...


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

leveret said:


> Just rememberd that photo shopped DaPs thread. Most laughs ever had on here...


I'd forgot that, wasn't it daps that posted the infamous shot of himself in boozer wearing just his boxers. WTF :lol: :lol: :lol: lord knows what he was thinking when he posted that.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol and they fit ya?


What


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Come on guys ShrinkingViolet has a serious disabilty...

Nothing funny at all about that.

Shame on you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

for me some of the funniest people are the ones who are being deadly serious. i laugh out loud when the a*se licking brigade get going in full swing


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

I think its quite funny pal, when people go on like this mate, and make out as if they are your best mate, you know what i mean buddy.. i just think its funny pal.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

those photos though fvkin pml,its a wind up.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mal said:


> those photos though fvkin pml,its a wind up.


 Why do you think its a wind up?

She obviously has some mental health problems and is having a very hard time in her life at the moment.

She comes on here to seek refuge and talk to people and you lads slag her off??


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry mate is she your gf :lol:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

GHS said:


> Why do you think its a wind up?
> 
> She obviously has some mental health problems and is having a very hard time in her life at the moment.
> 
> She comes on here to seek refuge and talk to people and *you lads slag her off*??


FCUKKK OFFFF lmao


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mal said:


> sorry mate is she your gf :lol:


 No but I have been talking to her through PM and got to know her quite well and feel sorry for the girl to be honest.

You don't know her and havn't got a clue about her so leave her be.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I don't know mate, it was pretty funny wehn you slagged the sh1t out of JW not knowing he was like the highest repped member at the time:lol: when you first joined


That was quite amusing.

I think the Weeman ginger bodybuilder story was pretty fvcking funny though. And when he re wrote Tiny Toms story about the time he was in the gym and someone was slating roiders. That made me absolutely p1ss myself. :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

would you give her one though?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

mal said:


> would you give her one though?


 Its got nothing to do with that has it?

Grow up mate.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> Cant think of his name at the moment.
> 
> That clown who use to do the doors in Manchester,in his 50s....bright red tan and shades in his avvy?
> 
> .....He was a right turkey.


Oh yeah, he was fckin hilarious! :rockon:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

GHS said:


> Its got nothing to do with that has it?
> 
> Grow up mate.


you can give it, but you cant take it.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

GHS said:


> Come on guys ShrinkingViolet has a serious disabilty...
> 
> Nothing funny at all about that.
> 
> Shame on you.


Disability? Have i missed something???


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

someone has lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

no you failed dude 100%:laugh:


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

link me up to the woman with 'something wrong with her'

reps at stake


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you had me going for a bit,i will admit that lol.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Search Shrinking-Violet....

The mods deleted her fake suicide thread though.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> Search Shrinking-Violet....
> 
> The mods deleted her fake suicide thread though.


I just did.

This thread came up, and only this thread


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> I just did.
> 
> This thread came up, and only this thread


 Your f*cking useless...Wait there.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> Your f*cking useless...Wait there.


No you're useless, telling me to search shrinking-violet

YOU'RE THE ONE IN THE WRONG. NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

imagine waking up with that smiling at you,fvck creep's me right out.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> for me some of the funniest people are the ones who are being deadly serious. i laugh out loud when the a*se licking brigade get going in full swing


Lol plenty of ar$e licking in journals on here by a few people. Sad thing is it's just for reps:lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> No you're useless, telling me to search shrinking-violet
> 
> YOU'RE THE ONE IN THE WRONG. NOT ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: Calm down mate I was only joking.

I just posted you the link.

Your welcome by the way... 

Lay off the test.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

WRT said:


> Lol plenty of ar$e licking in journals on here by a few people. Sad thing is it's just for reps:lol:


yeah i know pal its pretty pathetic bud.

Btw you look amazing.


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> :lol: Calm down mate I was only joking.
> 
> I just posted you the link.
> 
> ...


lol i was joking too


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dan said:


> yeah i know pal its pretty pathetic bud.
> 
> Btw you look amazing.


Cheers mate, you're sexy as fvck babe fancy a bum?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Fvck sake, im showing up on her visitor list now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

GHS said:


> :lol: Calm down mate I was only joking.
> 
> I just posted you the link.
> 
> ...





JUICERWALES said:


> lol i was joking too


 :wub: awww kissed and made up. SWEEEETTT


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dan said:


> yeah i know pal its pretty pathetic bud.
> 
> Btw you look amazing.


 Hey buddy, pal, mate, I know its not you in your avvu but Frank is looking amazing buddy, pal, mate.

Keep up the nice avvies buddy, pal and mate.

:wub: your bum....


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

GHS said:


> Hey buddy, pal, mate, I know its not you in your avvu but Frank is looking amazing buddy, pal, mate.
> 
> Keep up the nice avvies buddy, pal and mate.
> 
> :wub: your bum....


aww too kind mate, pal ive been trying hard to find a good avy and buddy im please ive pleased you mate.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Even though she is a troll for making that fake suicide thread it is still bannable offence to insult other members lads so be careful what you say.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

WRT said:


> Lol plenty of ar$e licking in journals on here by a few people. Sad thing is it's just for reps:lol:


dont even start me on the journals!


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GHS said:


> Even though she is a troll for making that fake suicide thread it is still bannable offence to insult other members lads so be careful what you say.


who was i on about?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

JUICERWALES said:


> who was i on about?


 Pardon?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Can you do the helicopter?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Raikey, Weeman, TT, uriel, Hacks and Wingy

most at some point have made me laugh either intentionally or unintentionally (like Juicerwales throwing his toys out of the pram to GHS a few pages back :lol: )


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

How can we forget Robsta's Sainsburys incident?.....quality


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

pea head said:


> How can we forget Robsta's Sainsburys incident?.....quality


is that what it was...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No more insults to other members...That is not on........

Next one that does it will get a temp ban.

This thread has been reported and id probably just rather delete it so someone does not read it.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

hackskii said:


> No more insults to other members...That is not on........
> 
> Next one that does it will get a temp ban.
> 
> This thread has been reported and id probably just rather delete it so someone does not read it.


 Aww dont delete it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wont if people treat other with respect.

I dont mind some frendly banter but what I have read, that is not banter, that is just picking one someone that has a disability.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I wont if people treat other with respect.
> 
> I dont mind some frendly banter but what I have read, that is not banter, that is just picking one someone that has a disability.


 Thats fair enough mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As Hackskii has said many of you are insulting an active member a few members have reported this post.if the member who has been insulted reports the insults all who made them will be banned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog, it's too dark to read.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity (banned), Uriel, RS007, JW007, IanStu and bulkaholic as of lately. There are others but I smoke way too much chronic to remember. :beer:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Insanity (banned), Uriel, RS007, JW007, IanStu and bulkaholic as of lately. There are others but I smoke way too much chronic to remember. :beer:


 well you was on my list......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> well you was on my list......


I saw that and *thank-you*. Did I mention in your journal how muscular and smart you were? :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> I saw that and *thank-you*. Did I mention in your journal how muscular and smart you were? :whistling:


Get a room ***......................... :lol:

Hey big_jim_87 get an younger guy.................He cant perform just like his twin....... :whistling: ............. :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Get a room ***......................... :lol:
> 
> Hey big_jim_87 get an younger guy.................He cant perform just like his twin....... :whistling: ............. :cursing:


I am a service orientated guy. :whistling:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> well you was on my list......


You are my list!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

pea head said:


> How can we forget Robsta's Sainsburys incident?.....quality


Was that where he smashed that blokes face into the sterring wheel?


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Was that where he smashed that blokes face into the sterring wheel?


that would be the one  :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> You are my list!


You are my wish list! :blush:


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

pea head said:


> How can we forget Robsta's Sainsburys incident?.....quality


Great thread, i got a nice 5 hour ban cos i took the **** out of that one! :lol:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I can honestly say theres a new member lurking about that would get the prize for not making any sense whatsoever :lol: phD safaa


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Peahead


----------



## erekose (Aug 19, 2007)

Definitely Irish Beast - can't put up with his whining if he doesn't get a mention


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

erekose said:


> Definitely Irish Beast - can't put up with his whining if he doesn't get a mention


 :whistling:  :whistling: he had to pay for that mention


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

My ass is bleeding


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

big, has come out with some good'uns. Shame he hardly posts much atm


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> My ass is bleeding


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: aye - he's a biggun :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Jem said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: aye - he's a biggun :lol:


could just have piles, maybe :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

CRD said:


> All the Ayrshire loonies.
> 
> Ash
> 
> Zara *(when she's not ripping someone to shreds)*


...thats the funny bits 

What (most) people fail to realise is that I'm usually sat trying not to pee masel' laughing when am typing that stuff... ppl take it all very serious which only amuses me more :whistling: 

Folks who know me well know my sense of humour :tongue:

Anyhoo..... my most funniests are:

Ramsay

RedKola

JW (esp in "fake serious" mode :tongue: )

Uriel (cvnt.... hate giving him compliments  )

Tall

W33BAM

Weeman

Team1

Dan & GHS are getting quite amoosing these days an' all.... think they must be part scottish


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> ...thats the funny bits
> 
> What (most) people fail to realise is that I'm usually sat trying not to pee masel' laughing when am typing that stuff... ppl take it all very serious which only amuses me more :whistling:
> 
> ...


ooh thank youuu :lol: i do live quite close to scotland, maybe thats why? :tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dan said:


> ooh thank youuu :lol: i do live quite close to scotland, maybe thats why? :tongue:


How much did you pay Zara? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

winger said:


> How much did you pay Zara? :whistling:


Some reps :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dan said:


> Some reps :whistling:


Does that actually work? :confused1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

winger said:


> Does that actually work? :confused1:


Not anymore they're worth fvck all these days (thanks IanStu and Notepad :cursing: ) just a handy little private message/comments function :tongue:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Robbyg said:


> What happened to Tall ? anyone know


He became small :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

strange_days said:


> He became small :lol:


LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

winger said:


> LOL


Nope, it didnt work :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Uriel (cvnt.... hate giving him compliments  )


Fuk off ford, you'd give your lady bollox for a bit of Unckie U's pants dolphin


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Fuk off ford, you'd give your lady bollox for a bit of Unckie U's pants dolphin


Ewwwww........ :sneaky2: :nono:

What a picture thanks cvnto :lol:


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

uriel , deffo a way with words has that one


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

:lol:

cheers for the mention, moneys in the post :thumb:


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

peahead:lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

JUICERWALES: said:


> You're anything but funny. Take it from me.


Ahh, just noticed this.

Cliquey...



> SALKev:
> 
> That makes three of us.


Cliquey and sycophantic.. nice work!

:rolleye: :beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Cliquey and sycophantic.. nice work!


I don't know what those words mean so I don't give a fvck! :thumb:

You however...are late. Very late.


----------

